# Freud FT2000E router just stopped running



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

My Freud FT2000E router just stopped running, at first I thought it was because of the soft start/speed control because it did not show any other signs it would just not turn on. After eliminating the speed control and wiring the power direct to the brushes the router still would not run. I looked at the brushes the first one look find but when I looked at the second one there was a spring sticking out of the center of it. After investing I found out the spring has a insulate pin in it. I did some research and found out that this called an integrated cut-off device. 

The cut-off device consists of a custom-shaped insulated pin, which is loaded under high tension of a coil spring inside the carbon brush. If the carbon brush wears down to the insulated pin, the spring extends and the insulated pin lifts the carbon brush off the commutator. The current flow is interrupted and the device shuts off

The next step was to replace the brushes. Freud is no longer making power tools and do not stock parts for the FT2000E Router. I check with a lot of parts supplier on the web and eventually found a brush that is almost the same size. The brush is for a Bosch Angle Grinder model 1353 the only difference is the length. I estimate that the length of the Freud brush was 0.70” and Bosch brush is 0.87”. I cut off about 0.17” and then using a piece of PVC pipe and sand paper cut a concave curve on the end of the brush to fit the commutator. I also had to change the clip on the end of the pigtail.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You didn't say if your fix worked Jake.


----------



## JakeBrain (Feb 15, 2009)

It works as if it was a new router.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

The adventures and ingenuity we have to go through to make sawdust. Looks like you nailed that one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had one of those and it died too but I was told by a very good repair shop that it was the armature. I could have bought a new armature for $269 or buy a new Freud for about $275. I wisely didn't do either one of those. That repair shop told me that the Freud was poorly made. It's too bad that they tried to capitalize on their reputation that way. I'm glad you were able to get some more life out of yours.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I had one of those and it died too but I was told by a very good repair shop that it was the armature. I could have bought a new armature for $269 or buy a new Freud for about $275. I wisely didn't do either one of those. That repair shop told me that the Freud was poorly made. It's too bad that they tried to capitalize on their reputation that way. I'm glad you were able to get some more life out of yours.


Perhaps that was the problem with yours. If its still under a pile of sawdust somewhere, it might be worth a shot to look at the brushes.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Daikusan said:


> Perhaps that was the problem with yours. If its still under a pile of sawdust somewhere, it might be worth a shot to look at the brushes.


Too late. Click on "my uploads" and go to page 3 to see what I did with my Freud. It is kinda crude but it works very well even at the approximately 10,000 rpm that it now turns. One of these days I'll get around to a decent rebuild.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, it works, who’s to complain? I like it, ingenious. Did you put a pulley on the shaft or just run the belt directly on the shaft?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Daikusan said:


> Hey, it works, who’s to complain? I like it, ingenious. Did you put a pulley on the shaft or just run the belt directly on the shaft?


I stripped the shaft and took a 1/2" bore aluminum pulley and reamed it to the 14mm diameter of the shaft with a home made reamer with pilot. Must of managed to get it centered cause it runs pretty smooth. One thing I learned is that despite how much softer aluminum is than mild steel, mild steel will not make decent cutter. That's only a one horse 3450 motor but it doesn't slow down in use at least with small bits. I used it to make the picture frames that were in the uploads.


----------

